# tecumseh ohh60 won't start



## rrsontag (May 16, 2008)

I have a ohh60 horizontal shaft that will not start! I have replaced the carb, coil, and a broken flywheel key. It is sparking but does not even attempt to fire, 
I would really appreciate any help that I can get because I can't seem to find anyone to work on the engine because its on a go kart!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Is the primer working ? If you dont have atleast the screews that hold the air filter housing on the primer will not work. Check compression, you will need a compression tester found at most automotive parts houses. Make sure you are using a good and factory recommended spark plug.


----------



## rrsontag (May 16, 2008)

The primer works and I have replaced the spark plug and now if I shoot some starter fluid in the carb it will just backfire through the exhaust, with no starter fluid it won't do anything!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Check your flywheel key again. Make sure its the correct key and make sure the coil isn't on backwards. Also make sure their is no water in the fuel system.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

also, sometimes plugs will fire when out of the engine, but not under compression, swap the plug just to rule it out. Coils will do the same thing occasionally. i have a brand new (not even sold yet) KM55 (Stihl 2 cycle) on my bench right now waiting on a coil... 
--Lucky


----------



## rrsontag (May 16, 2008)

the flywheel key appears to be okay I matched it with the broken one at a small engine parts store, should the magnet line up with the coil when the cylinder is at tdc? I appreciate the help no one works on go kart engines during lawn mower season, and my kids are after me to get the cart running


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes the magnet should line up with the coil at TDC. But remember its a 4 stroke so the magnet will only line up every other time the piston is at the top.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

phillipmc said:


> Yes the magnet should line up with the coil at TDC. But remember its a 4 stroke so the magnet will only line up every other time the piston is at the top.


??? Unless the flywheel is spinning loose on the crankshaft, it should line up pretty close on every single revolution, keep in mind that only every other revolution will be the compression / power stroke. Also most of these engines are set slightly advanced in their ignition timing, so the magnets may line up slightly before TDC.


----------



## rrsontag (May 16, 2008)

I guess my last option is to buy a rebuild kit, can anyone tell me how difficult it is to rebuild one, and any suggestions where I can buy a good one? I would just replace the engine but it is a yerf dog and the crankshaft is 3" when every other engine I can find is 2 3/8 or 2 5/16. and again I appreciate all the help!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

post the model and spec number off of your engine. If it's a Tecumseh engine you can download the Service Manual from the link in the sticky post thread.


----------



## rrsontag (May 16, 2008)

Heres all the numbers I got 1951AB OHH60 71131C


----------

